# Junior Handling outfits



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My twelve year old is going to be doing her first JH show on Sunday and will also be showing my breeder's dog in Open for the first time. ( My breeder put her name on the dog so she could do this. )

We do have a casual dress for her to wear with pockets but I would like to find other outfits for the future.

She is so small that Juniors swim on her, and Children's are too babyish. 

The last show I went to, we watched the juniors - most were a lot older and bigger than her. I noticed one girls wearing probably her Easter dress, I personally did not think it looked good. Another had a beautiful, unique suit, but I heard her grandmother made it.

Are there any websites out there for Junior Handlers - do's and don'ts on what to wear, etc?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Not sure if bestjunior.com still has a site but used to there was a swap board and everything for suits,etc. Any idea what size she needs? I still know a lot of old Juniors and they may still have size-00 suits (cause what do you do with them if not find another junior to give them to!?)
Flat shoes- 
either a suit or a skirt and blouse-
I hate seeing Sunday dresses or Easter dresses or worse clogging dresses... they are not professional looking and that's the look to go for.
No blue eye shadow. No major lipstick. Hair neat and tidy and out of face.
Nails clean and not crazy painted.
Bait in pocket, not in a bait bag.
You might try a resale shop or a nicer Goodwill. Super small suits are usually inexpensive. It'll be the shoes that cost you.... 
Make sure she can run in it. 
Practice! She can hang keys on a lead and practice getting it into her hand without making noise and fast. Also have her practice getting her armband, get an old catalog so she can see how they are listed in it. Wanna see pictures!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you. I'll need to have Alyssa register for that forum.

Right now she is a size 12, sometimes 10 in children's. Some XXS in Juniors will fit her, but hard to find.

We are totally clueless with the differences in the Junior a Handling ring and the regular breed ring, except the handling is the one being judged.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope she has fun and doesn't get too nervous. I have had kids show Lucy at show and go's. They seem to really get the hang of showing at such a young age. I guess because they are fearless still!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

The ones in my conformation class are quite good-and I remember standing at a show a few weeks before Cooper's first and seeing some Juniors that were just awesome!

I hadn't even thought about how tough it would be to find appropriate clothing for girls. Boys have it so easy! They make suits in every single size!

And I hope she has fun and good luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When Maxie was that size, we often could find old lady suits at resale shops in size 000. Most of them were made by 'petite sophisticate' and did fit a kids' 12-14. 
I don't think that company is still around but probably ebay and such would still have them.
The main thing judges in Juniors would do would be walk around and the dog should always be between the judge and the Junior. And Juniors have to show the bite themselves (tho every ring is going that way now) and not start the stack until their turn... though most of them do keep them stacked right up till then.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We went to an old ladies second hand shop and actually found two really nice black blazers that fit her perfectly. She has two straight black skirts already. Also found some adorable gold flat shoes, she wore them to class tonight, and they worked great. 

She will be showing my breeder's bitch ( My Sailor's littermate) in Open on Sat & Sun, and JH on Sunday. I will be in the ring with Sailor and both of the breeders that bred Sailor will be in the ring with their dogs. Should be interesting.

Alyssa and Macy look very good together. 

Thank you for telling me about nail polish, her color this week is blue! Told her to wear a light pink.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Today was Alyssa's first day in the show ring, she and Macy happily took 1st place in Open bitch ( Sailor and I took 3rd - that is a different story ). She looked very confident and professional. We made the the mistake of her wearing her black skirt and blazer in the car for the two hour ride with her blanket that was covered with dog fur but we were able to get 95 percent of it off! Live and learn! Tomorrow is JH at 8 am and Open bitch later. Thank goodness the clocks fall back tonight, we are getting up really early!


----------

